# C3- Cubed x Cursed x Curious



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone seen C3? What was your reaction to the sudden turn last episode?

The whole just went from cute to serious in 2 eps and it's nice that a tsundere in an action anime isn't voiced by Rie Kugimiya for once.  Yukari voicing Fear is so cute.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 15, 2011)

episode 1 is so cute. i was expecting too much ecchi but i'm glad there wasn't.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 18, 2011)

Had I not seen this thread, I'd have dropped the series after the first episode, tbh. Still might. Depends on episode 3, which I'm yet to watch.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 18, 2011)

in episode 2, Fear is like Ika Musume and there's a girl that's like Sanae(in Shinryaku! Ika Musume).


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 18, 2011)

Narayan said:


> in episode 2, Fear is like Ika Musume and there's a girl that's like Sanae(in Shinryaku! Ika Musume).



...

Well now I gotta watch it.


EDIT:

Finally watched up to ep4.
All I have to say is
 Amanda


----------

